# Lost not Scheduled to Record



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Tonights episode of Lost is not scehduled to record. Its not a repeat, and the only other show I have recording after 8PM is American Idol so there should not be a conflict issue. In the "View Recording History" section, it says that the reason it won't record is because someone in my household changed the season pass settings for this show. I guess thats not impossible, but I'm pretty sure that didn't happen.

Also, if I view the detail for tonights episode and choose "view upcomming episodes" it only shows next Wednesday's episode. Tonights episode isn't even listed as an upcomming episode...but it exists in the program guide.


----------



## supernova (Jan 1, 2004)

Here on the east coast American Idol is on at 9, the same as lost.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

supernova said:


> Here on the east coast American Idol is on at 9, the same as lost.


Yes, they are on at the same time here too. But having dual tuners they both should record.


----------



## TravisKU (Nov 26, 2001)

I had this same issue come up. I'm glad I checked by To-Do list.

Travis


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Lost runs one minute late tonight (to 10:01/9:01 Eastern/Central)...might there be a recording at 10/9 that's conflicting?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

disco said:


> Lost runs one minute late tonight (to 10:01/9:01 Eastern/Central)...might there be a recording at 10/9 that's conflicting?


No, I don't have anything scheduled to record after American Idol for the rest of the night.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I have Lost set as my highest priority season pass and it didn't record. Wednesday is a full night (Idol, Criminal Minds, CSI:NY, Veronica Mars) but I don't understand why Lost didn't tape since it was the highest priority overall


----------



## SiouxChief (Mar 30, 2006)

*GDG76*, I'm in the same situation. Lost is my highest priority but it didn't record. Instead it recorded both Veronica Mars and Unan1mous. Unan1mous was my absolute lowest priority!

How many items do you have in your Season's Pass Manager? I had 39 items in the Season's Pass Manager, and I could swear that the last time I had recording problems like this, it was at a similar number (over 35 items). Just to be safe, I deleted 5 items from the list....I'm now at 34. We'll see if that fixes it.

Like the OP, View History says the reason Lost wasn't recorded is that someone in the household changed the season's pass options. But, in my case I know that's not the case. I'm thinking it's a bug with more than 35 items in the list. What do you think?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

SiouxChief said:


> *GDG76*, I'm in the same situation. Lost is my highest priority but it didn't record. Instead it recorded both Veronica Mars and Unan1mous. Unan1mous was my absolute lowest priority!
> 
> How many items do you have in your Season's Pass Manager? I had 39 items in the Season's Pass Manager, and I could swear that the last time I had recording problems like this, it was at a similar number (over 35 items). Just to be safe, I deleted 5 items from the list....I'm now at 34. We'll see if that fixes it.
> 
> Like the OP, View History says the reason Lost wasn't recorded is that someone in the household changed the season's pass options. But, in my case I know that's not the case. I'm thinking it's a bug with more than 35 items in the list. What do you think?


I've had WAY more than 35 items in my Season Pass Manager for about a year and have not had this problem until tonight. I'm not sure why Lost is affected this week. Like someone else said, I'm glad I noticed Lost wasn't on my To Do List before it started.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Being that this is in the D*Tivo forum, did this problem only affect D*Tivo's?

I'm at work and had Lost scheduled on my SA Tivo, can't check for a couple hours to see if I missed it or not.


phox


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> Being that this is in the D*Tivo forum, did this problem only affect D*Tivo's?
> 
> I'm at work and had Lost scheduled on my SA Tivo, can't check for a couple hours to see if I missed it or not.
> 
> phox


Mine is D*Tivo...not sure about everyone else's.


----------



## SiouxChief (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is also a DirecTV Tivo


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I didn't have a problem with lost but I have been having this problem off and on lately on my Directivo with multiple shows. It always seems to be that a show with a lower priority records and no mention in the to do list why it didn't record. I just check my to do list every night now, never did figure out why.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

I caught that is was not recording it at 930 so I missed the first 30 minutes.

Anyone have an update for what we missed.

Thanks!!!


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

SiouxChief said:


> *GDG76*, I'm in the same situation. Lost is my highest priority but it didn't record. Instead it recorded both Veronica Mars and Unan1mous. Unan1mous was my absolute lowest priority!
> 
> How many items do you have in your Season's Pass Manager? I had 39 items in the Season's Pass Manager, and I could swear that the last time I had recording problems like this, it was at a similar number (over 35 items). Just to be safe, I deleted 5 items from the list....I'm now at 34. We'll see if that fixes it.
> 
> Like the OP, View History says the reason Lost wasn't recorded is that someone in the household changed the season's pass options. But, in my case I know that's not the case. I'm thinking it's a bug with more than 35 items in the list. What do you think?


I definitely have over 35 season passes. Hopefully we could get an answer from TiVo as to why this didn't work


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had lost record with no issues but the other night Thief didn't record and I didn't investigate why. I guess I will now.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Lost tivo'ed with no problem this week, but I have been having multiple shows not tivo over the last 2 weeks for no apparent reason.
I have 39 season passes and have adjusted 2 time changes that caused overlap on Wednesday nights. (Thank God I get Atlanta locals and the NY and LA feeds)
I have taken to doublechecking my To Do List at least twice a week since last week and plan on doing it until the season for most of my shows ends in May.

I don't know what the heck is wrong with Tivo's guides or the passes or whatever is causing the foulups, but it is too late in the season, with many cliffhanger shows, to be missing crucial episodes. (like last night's LOST)
It sucks, since that is the major function of a Tivo, is to allow you to NOT have to constantly check and adjust your shows recordings.)

Bill


----------



## smassey321 (Dec 28, 2004)

Not only did Lost not record but ALL of my upcoming shows for ALL season passes now say "someone in my household changed the season pass settings". The "to do" list has them scheduled to record but "history" has the message.

I have 13 season passes with no conflicts. Lost was the only show scheduled to record last night.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Count me in as a Lost not recorded.  I finished watching AI and went over to start lost and It was not on. View recording history said someone in my household modified. Checked the todo list and Earl tonight AI next week was the same reason. No changes to my Season Passes in over 2 months. 1st time I have ever missed a recording on my dtivo. I was able to pick up lost on the west coast feed but very frustrating that I couldn't watch when I wanted to. What is going on?


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

I had the same problem - but I accidentally looked at the program guide before the show and then discovered the show was not set to be recorded, even though I have a season pass for "first run and repeats". This is the first time I have had this problem, and I only have about 15 season passes....


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Does everyone who is posting here have hacked DTivos? Mine is. Now I have to go home and check and make sure everything for tonight is set to record...


----------



## SiouxChief (Mar 30, 2006)

My DTivo is not hacked.

Does Tivo usually monitor this bulletin board, or should I send them email about this issue?


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Did not have this problem. Standalone Series 2 60-hour 7.2.1 using IR blasters with SA cable box.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

:down: Sorry to hear that you folks missed your show.

I don't watch Lost, but I usually do check up on my scheduled recordings. I know I shouldn't have to, but I'm paranoid about that.

Thanks for the thread -- I will be extra cautious now.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Both my hacked Directivo's recorded LOST as it should have. A few weeks ago I did have it not record ER on one of the hacked Tivos while recording on the other. This was a few weeks back and the history said the reason was the the 28 day rule (note: This case had nothing to do with ER not recording because of the REPEAT issue we saw just this last week).


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

28 day rule? what?

I have 2 dtv r10's with season pass not hacked or modified. Only one recorded LOST.. oh they are so lucky it did.

So what is up.. 

Yes both of these r10's are not connected to phone line most of the time.

The upstairs dvr didn't record Still Standing and Two and a half men also!!

What is going on!!


----------



## dcampb (Mar 30, 2006)

Same here. Same thing happened to ER last week also. I have a friend with a regular tivo that did not have this issus (and he is taping LOST for me thankfully). Anyone else worried that it's an issue because DirecTV doesn't care about the Tivo's anymore?


----------



## cmcgill (Jan 15, 2004)

[Conspiracy theory]

Could it be, even slightly, possible that maybe DirecTV is screwing with the guide data or something in order to get people frustrated with the DTivo and switch to the R15???

Just a thought, although I wouldn't think that's happening. At least, I would hope that wasn't the case.

[/Conspiracy theory]


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me in. Lost was not set to record - it's my #1 priority show. Glad I checked my ToDo list yesterday at work (thanks TWP)! Really strange, first time I have notcied this happening...


----------



## GDN (Dec 3, 2002)

Same problem - I have 3 Directivos - one of them is an HR10-250 - none of them hacked. I've got LOST on all 3 (that is the only SP on all 3) - the HR10-250 and one of the SD machines recorded and the 3rd had the same message others mentioned - it was modified by someone in the household. It's a problem with the machine/software/programming.


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

Got the same message on my R10 (less than 25 SP's), but it recorded just fine OTA on my 10-250 (both units unhacked). Glad I checked beforehand. Strange things are afoot...


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

I had the same thing happen with Lost and also saw the "someone in my household changed the season pass settings" on the recording history. Thankfully, I checked the todo list before the show started and manually added it. I do, however, remember seeing last night's Lost in the todo list when I checked it several days ago. I have an "unhacked" HR-10-250. This is happening to too many people for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder why its happening to a few select shows (last night's Lost, last week's ER) but not everyone is having the problem. I too will have to start monitoring my ToDo List everyday, but its hard to know what shows air on what days no that I just rely on TiVo to automatically record everything. I know Lost was supposed to be on last night, but when I saw it wasn't on my ToDo List I almost assumed it was because it was a repeat, as it often seems to be. Luckily I double checked to make sure.

My D*Tivo is also unhacked...unless programming the 30-second skip button counts as a hack.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

My hacked DTivo did not record lost. What's really weird is that it appeared in the ToDo list to be recorded on Tuesday. Sometime between then and the start of the show, something went awry. My todo list also shows the 'someone changed the season pass' excuse. Although that definately did not happen.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

When it happened to me I also had seen it on the TODO list just hours before the show was to record. The history showed the 28 day rule and not the season pass has been modified in that case.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Saddest part is, that was the best episode of Lost this season.
If somebody wanted to piss people off, that was a great show to pick to do it with.
When those not lucky enough to have a 2nd TIVO recording it or a friend to watch it from, find out all the stuff from that epsiode, they are gonna be beyond irate.

Bill


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Well you could always Bit Torrent the eposide.

Then using TivoServer fling it on over to your Tivo and happy days are here again. (see Underground if you were / are really interested in such fun technology)


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Consider yourselves lucky... Lost is just terrible. The writers are lazy, the acting is second rate, and the overall story is way too drawn out and boring at this point.

They have already said the numbers "mean nothing and so no meaning will never be revealed". They are just messing around and in way over their heads. Listen to one of their PodCasts and you'll delete the show from your SP list.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hey thanks man! I am still watching season 1! I always love a good spoiler! :-(


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

although it probably has nothing to do with it, where do the people who had the problem live? It recorded fine for me in SC, USA.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I had the same type of issue with Survivor last night. Didn't record is a high priority on my SP list and nothing else scheduled to record last night. Wonder if the guide data was set as a repeat?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Tonedeaf said:


> I had the same type of issue with Survivor last night. Didn't record is a high priority on my SP list and nothing else scheduled to record last night. Wonder if the guide data was set as a repeat?


My Survivor recorded fine. I'm directv with tivo dvr and I live in NC.

We had 6 shows on to do list for last night between 8 and 11 and all 6 taped fine :up:


----------



## swspain (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a DirecTiVo. Unhacked. Neither Lost, nor Survivor recorded. This is getting stupid.


----------



## swspain (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone here know if last night's Survivor episode 8?


----------



## g0go15 (Apr 23, 2005)

yep, Survivor did not record last night. The message said that someone changed the season pass, which was not the case. I have DTivo, not hacked, and only one tunner was recording at 8 pm last night... not cool.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> Hey thanks man! I am still watching season 1! I always love a good spoiler! :-(


That's not a spoiler... that's the producers comments. Plus, it's hardly a spoiler to tell you about an absence of information.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hey I also don't want you telling me who won superbowls 23-38! I am still behind on those also.

wow this is becoming a very odd problem. Time to start getting R15 related suspcious? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Add me to the list. I didn't have a problem with LOST, but Survivor didn't record last night, even though it had a higher priority than other things in my ToDo list. I went to watch it 30 minutes in, and saw that it wasn't recording so I manually told it to record and, luckily, there was enough in buffer that I got it all. Strange!


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

swspain said:


> Anyone here know if last night's Survivor episode 8?


Including the recap show, yes, episode 8 was shown last night.


----------



## roamerr (Feb 11, 2003)

IO have three dtivos and one decided this week to stop recordingthe NBC Nightly news. It showed "no upcoming episodes" until I restarted the Tivo. Very weird....


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

pallen4215 said:


> although it probably has nothing to do with it, where do the people who had the problem live? It recorded fine for me in SC, USA.


Charleston, SC here.
No problem with Lost and don't watch Survivor, but had 2 problems the week before.
It sounds like more than a regional problem at this point.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm sure this was a guide data issue. Something in the guide data changed that confused the season pass. I had another strange issue with Battlestar Galactica. A couple days ago it was in my todo list to record both the 7PM and 10PM showings on UHD this Sunday night (4/2) and when I looked at the show description, it was a very generic description, nothing specific about this particular episode. As of last night, the episode description is now specific to this week's episode and it's only scheduled to record the 7PM showing, as it should. I noticed another strange thing about Lost on Wednesday night, when I pulled up the "view upcoming showing" item, it only listed Lost on the national ABC channels. Nothing showed on either the local DTV provided channel or the digital channel. In any event, word to the wise. Check your todo list every now and then.


----------

